# Update: Short, Sweet and to the Point - like me!



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry to hear that. hope things pick up soon. congrats on getting out of the chair. at least that is progressing. keep your chin up.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks shadowpal! I feel like I'm taking one step forward and two steps back, but at least I'm heading in the right direction.


----------

